# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Ваша мечта

## JAHolper

Расскажите о чём вы мечтаете. Какие у вас цели, планы на будущее. Чего хотите добиться за свою жизнь?

----------


## Carlen

Мечты - дело интимно личное, кто ж о них взаправду расскажет. Начни, для начала с себя...

----------


## Akasey

стабильность в жизни

----------


## vladliena87

У меня не то что бы мечта, так желание, но огромное. Хочу теплую стабильную сухую погоду! Очень люблю фотографировать на природе, а прогноз [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  ну никак не радует. Всю зиму ждала весны, а теперь походу лета надо ждать)

----------

